# Atlanta Hawks offer Danny Ferry GM job



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Atlanta Hawks have offered Danny Ferry their general manager job and are engaged in serious talks toward completing a deal, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> No deal was complete on Sunday afternoon, but there was progress toward an eventual agreement, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--atlanta-hawks-offer-danny-ferry-gm-job.html


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

It would be a great hire for the Hawks! I hope it happens! Quality organization they deserve it!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Danny Ferry would be a welcomed addition.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ferry is a joke, but I would guess any change is better than the status quo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Why would you say Ferry is a joke (picture in the OP notwithstanding)?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's far from a joke but it seems like teams like this with kind of nothing to lose would look for new blood


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

He's the GM that ran the Cavs into the ground, right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's LeBron James?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> Hawks offer Danny Ferry a 6-year deal to become their GM, sources say. That's strongest indication yet the club is no longer for sale.


bama:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ATLien said:


> He's the GM that ran the Cavs into the ground, right?


Yep, he's the guy who thought Mo Williams, an aging Jamison, and Shaq's corpse was a championship supporting cast, and gave JJ Hickson the 'untouchable' tag.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Floods said:


> Yep, he's the guy who thought Mo Williams, an aging Jamison, and Shaq's corpse was a championship supporting cast, and gave JJ Hickson the 'untouchable' tag.


You forgot the Larry Hughes signing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I always mix up Dan Ferry and Danny Gilbert. Maybe because they were both involved in Cleveland era LeBron, but probably because they are both incompetent.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Luke said:


> I always mix up Dan Ferry and Danny Gilbert. Maybe because they were both involved in Cleveland era LeBron, but probably because they are both incompetent.


you're not alone.

danny ferry is terrible. i can't believe the hawks offered him that when he just recently ran the cavs to the ground.


----------

